# 4 Wall Outlets Not Working



## JazWilliams (Nov 20, 2011)

Please bear with me while I try to explain this well enough. We have 4 outlets that do not work. Originally, there were two GFI kitchen outlets on top of our sink that were bad, and that caused all three of our dining room outlets not to work which spread to 3 of our living room outlets. Once the GFIs were replaced 2 of the 3 dining room outlets started working again. The 3rd dining room outlet that still isn't working shares a wall with one of the living room outlets that stopped working as well. (The dining room outlets are working off of the same breaker as the furnace, and our furnace is fine. Our house is about 30 years old, and it is not an open floor plan.) My husband replaced the last busted outlet in the dining room, and the one on the other side of the wall in the living room. Still no dice. In fact, when he pulled the outlet out of the wall in the dining room, it sparked. That was weird especially since the power was turned off. Additionally, there are still 2 more in the living room that still do not work.  Please give us some suggestions. We need help. Thanks!


----------



## JoeD (Nov 20, 2011)

If it sparked the power was NOT turned off. Look for a tripped breaker. They often don't look tripped. You have to turn them off then on to reset them.

If there is power to the receptacle and it is not working there could be a loose neutral connection.


----------



## Gatty2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

good outlets are necessarily needed.


----------



## JazWilliams (Nov 27, 2011)

JoeD said:


> If it sparked the power was NOT turned off. Look for a tripped breaker. They often don't look tripped. You have to turn them off then on to reset them.
> 
> If there is power to the receptacle and it is not working there could be a loose neutral connection.


Thank you very much! Your advice solved our problem and we do not have to call an electrician.


----------

